# Moving to San Jose del Cabo



## Gringo_Con_Queso

Hi,

Well, I'm moving to SJdC at the end of the month. I have decided I am much happier there, for many reasons I'm sure most of you are already aware of. Im moving in with my gf, who I'm very close to, and this will obviously make things somewhat easier. However, I'd love to talk with any expats in this area who might have some ideas or advice. I'm thinking of selling pretty much everything (I dont have a lot of stuff) but I've also thought about shipping some things.

I'm so excited about starting my new life.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Shipping will be very expensive, so evaluate carefully. If you don't have a 'menaje de casa', you'll be subject to duty on the goods.


----------



## Gringo_Con_Queso

I was going to pack a few suitcases of clothes for the plane. Other then that, a couple more boxes of clothes and some cooking stuff from the kitchen. I'm guessing a few boxes will be all I will be shipping.

Any other expats in the area?




RVGRINGO said:


> Shipping will be very expensive, so evaluate carefully. If you don't have a 'menaje de casa', you'll be subject to duty on the goods.


----------



## makaloco

I'm in La Paz, north of San José del Cabo, but I have absolutely no experience shipping anything from the US. I lived in Egypt before moving here. But I can tell you that I brought too much "wrong" clothing (and shoes) that I ended up giving away. The irony is, I have a very difficult time finding any clothing here that fits me. Compared to most women, I'm an Amazon. You may have similar problems, especially if you're tall or have large feet. So try to think carefully about what you'll really wear here based on the weather and your activities. 

Items I have NO regrets about bringing are books in English, favorite music CDs, and a few (very few) favorite kitchen items. Things that are difficult to find here include measuring cups and spoons for US measures, and specialty items like turkey baster, microwave tray for bacon, etc. Think "light but useful".

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## Bajamas

Last year, my wife and I started spending winters in Todos Santos. We drive from the States and found that we packed much more than we needed on the first trip. You will not need near as many clothes as you think unless you require a work wardrobe. Ex-pats tends to live in shorts, tee shirts and sandals/thongs. It can get chilly at night/early mornings in the winter so a pair of jeans and sweatshirt or fleece will come in handy. I agree with makaloco regarding certain specialty kitchen items that may not be available in Mexico. My wife has a box of cooking items she always brings.

I've researched shipping and duty charges and it is less costly to sell everything and buy what you need in MX. There is a Costco, Wallmart, Home Depot and Office Depot/Max in Cabo San Lucas and there is a Sams Club, Wallmart, etc. in La Paz, along with local merchandise, appliance, furniture and hardware stores in both cities. So you will be able to purchase most, if not all, of what you need.

Salud, and good luck with your new life in Mexico.


----------



## Gringo_Con_Queso

Thanks Mark,

Todos Santos is very nice. When I was in San Jose del Cabo in June, we drove over there. Im moving there to live a simpler life anyway, so selling stuff is not a worry. I'm moving in with someone and we will be renting a house together, so I dont need much. Mainly, I'll take clothes.
I've been living in the Seattle area for ten years and have skiied and climbed a lot. However, I'm thinking of taking up surfing in Cabo. 
I'm excited. I'll be moving in just a few weeks.




Mark S said:


> Last year, my wife and I started spending winters in Todos Santos. We drive from the States and found that we packed much more than we needed on the first trip. You will not need near as many clothes as you think unless you require a work wardrobe. Ex-pats tends to live in shorts, tee shirts and sandals/thongs. It can get chilly at night/early mornings in the winter so a pair of jeans and sweatshirt or fleece will come in handy. I agree with makaloco regarding certain specialty kitchen items that may not be available in Mexico. My wife has a box of cooking items she always brings.
> 
> I've researched shipping and duty charges and it is less costly to sell everything and buy what you need in MX. There is a Costco, Wallmart, Home Depot and Office Depot/Max in Cabo San Lucas and there is a Sams Club, Wallmart, etc. in La Paz, along with local merchandise, appliance, furniture and hardware stores in both cities. So you will be able to purchase most, if not all, of what you need.
> 
> Salud, and good luck with your new life in Mexico.


----------



## Gringo_Con_Queso

Mark,

How is the drive from Tijuana? I'm considering driving down from WA state and bringing some of my things that way.


----------



## Bajamas

Gringo_Con_Queso said:


> Thanks Mark,
> 
> Todos Santos is very nice. When I was in San Jose del Cabo in June, we drove over there. Im moving there to live a simpler life anyway, so selling stuff is not a worry. I'm moving in with someone and we will be renting a house together, so I dont need much. Mainly, I'll take clothes.
> I've been living in the Seattle area for ten years and have skied and climbed a lot. However, I'm thinking of taking up surfing in Cabo.
> I'm excited. I'll be moving in just a few weeks.


You will love living in Baja. Ultimately, it's our goal to live in TS year round. I'm also a skier as well as road and mountain biker. Fortunately there is some good double and singletrack mountain biking in lower Baja. TS has great trails created by local expats and I've also biked singletrack in Los Barriles. 

Last winter I took up body boarding which is a gas and much easier to learn than stand up surfing. Los Barriles, north of SJD, is a sail boarding and kite boarding mecca, so you'll find lot of options for learning a new sport.

Regarding the drive thru TJ, I can't comment as we drive thru Nogales, AZ and take the ferry from Topolobampo to La Paz. However there is a lot of info on driving Baja on various websites such as BajaLife, OnTheRoadIn, BajaInsider and others. You can even find blogs containing day by day and km by km accounts of the entire drive along with recommended hotels/rv parks along the way.

A couple of general tips: Don't drive at night due to the free range and possible cattle/horses/goats on the road, gas up when you have approximately half a tank since there are some long stretches between Pemex stations, get out of your car at the Pemex stations and verify the pump is zeroed out before the attendant starts pumping and drive defensively. But most of all, just enjoy the scenery and sights along the way!

Good luck and good fun!

Mark


----------



## Gringo_Con_Queso

Hey, I'm bringing my stuff down as luggage on the plane. I wouldn't mind bringing my bike that way. Will I need to pay a bunch of import fees? I don't want it to get confiscated. Is there any kind of a bike shop around?





Bajamas said:


> You will love living in Baja. Ultimately, it's our goal to live in TS year round. I'm also a skier as well as road and mountain biker. Fortunately there is some good double and singletrack mountain biking in lower Baja. TS has great trails created by local expats and I've also biked singletrack in Los Barriles.
> 
> Last winter I took up body boarding which is a gas and much easier to learn than stand up surfing. Los Barriles, north of SJD, is a sail boarding and kite boarding mecca, so you'll find lot of options for learning a new sport.
> 
> Regarding the drive thru TJ, I can't comment as we drive thru Nogales, AZ and take the ferry from Topolobampo to La Paz. However there is a lot of info on driving Baja on various websites such as BajaLife, OnTheRoadIn, BajaInsider and others. You can even find blogs containing day by day and km by km accounts of the entire drive along with recommended hotels/rv parks along the way.
> 
> A couple of general tips: Don't drive at night due to the free range and possible cattle/horses/goats on the road, gas up when you have approximately half a tank since there are some long stretches between Pemex stations, get out of your car at the Pemex stations and verify the pump is zeroed out before the attendant starts pumping and drive defensively. But most of all, just enjoy the scenery and sights along the way!
> 
> Good luck and good fun!
> 
> Mark


----------



## Bajamas

Gringo_Con_Queso said:


> Hey, I'm bringing my stuff down as luggage on the plane. I wouldn't mind bringing my bike that way. Will I need to pay a bunch of import fees? I don't want it to get confiscated. Is there any kind of a bike shop around?


I'll contact you off forum too continue this conversation.


----------



## cesar&jody

I have been living in SJdC for a year and half now, and your gonna love it! When I moved here it was a direct flight from my city in Canada, so i didnt have to worry too much about them losing my luggage. I came with 3 suitcases of my important stuff and for what was left back in canada was put in storage for possible later use. extra things i brought that are important to me: english books, twizzlers, my PS3, swiffer. Things i miss like crazy are dill pickles and A&W!! lol However, you will learn to adjust. I work at a resort so i meet a lot of people who are from the same city im from who are repeat guests, so i keep in touch with them and have them bring some of my stuff back with them, stuff i didnt think id need down here but do, or things i forgot to pack! comes in handy! if you have any questions, feel free to pm me


----------



## Gringo_Con_Queso

Sent you a FB request.



cesar&jody said:


> I have been living in SJdC for a year and half now, and your gonna love it! When I moved here it was a direct flight from my city in Canada, so i didnt have to worry too much about them losing my luggage. I came with 3 suitcases of my important stuff and for what was left back in canada was put in storage for possible later use. extra things i brought that are important to me: english books, twizzlers, my PS3, swiffer. Things i miss like crazy are dill pickles and A&W!! lol However, you will learn to adjust. I work at a resort so i meet a lot of people who are from the same city im from who are repeat guests, so i keep in touch with them and have them bring some of my stuff back with them, stuff i didnt think id need down here but do, or things i forgot to pack! comes in handy! if you have any questions, feel free to pm me


----------



## pkenneson

*sjdc*



Gringo_Con_Queso said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, I'm moving to SJdC at the end of the month. I have decided I am much happier there, for many reasons I'm sure most of you are already aware of. Im moving in with my gf, who I'm very close to, and this will obviously make things somewhat easier. However, I'd love to talk with any expats in this area who might have some ideas or advice. I'm thinking of selling pretty much everything (I dont have a lot of stuff) but I've also thought about shipping some things.
> 
> I'm so excited about starting my new life.


You are a lucky man,would love to move there,but dont have a clue how to get started.please send any info you get.thanks


----------



## pkenneson

*sjdc*



cesar&jody said:


> I have been living in SJdC for a year and half now, and your gonna love it! When I moved here it was a direct flight from my city in Canada, so i didnt have to worry too much about them losing my luggage. I came with 3 suitcases of my important stuff and for what was left back in canada was put in storage for possible later use. extra things i brought that are important to me: english books, twizzlers, my PS3, swiffer. Things i miss like crazy are dill pickles and A&W!! lol However, you will learn to adjust. I work at a resort so i meet a lot of people who are from the same city im from who are repeat guests, so i keep in touch with them and have them bring some of my stuff back with them, stuff i didnt think id need down here but do, or things i forgot to pack! comes in handy! if you have any questions, feel free to pm me


sounds like a dream,how hard was it getting a job and do you rent.what is the pay there?would love to move there.thinking about selling my house and moving.


----------



## taniagr

How have things been ****** with Cheese?  I'm looking forward to doing the same in 2013 and would love to hear some advice on it.


----------

